# Black Ovis/Camofire



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I highly recommend taking a look at Black Ovis and Camofire.com for any hunting gear needs. If you are looking for something that doesnt show up on Black Ovis or Camofire call them and ask them if they have what you are looking for. You wont be dissapointed with the price and if you are around Draper you can pick the items up without paying for shipping. 

This is a shout that I am putting out there right now because I just barely made a purchase that I am extremely satisfied about and I really hope that they stay in this for the long haul. Camofire is the "woot" that makes me look for excuses to use my money and Black Ovis just demonstrates the aggressive pricing on equipment that I intend to purchase in the future. 

I discovered them both at a Badlands gear swap a couple of years ago and since then me and all of my hunting buddies are addicted. We hit both sites constantly and fire text messages when things come up on camofire.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Love Camofire!


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

I didn't have any clue about Black Ovis, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Also keep in mind that Black Ovis is free shipping and Camofire is not free shipping. I went down to their warehouse yesterday and they actually have really good customer service and they are happy to give you information on products.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

If you have a smartphone, Camofire has a great app that gives you their deals on your phone whenever a new one pops up. Now they have up to 5 products for sale at a time vs. the 1 that they used to have.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Camofire is the bomb.com. Nambaster, I had no idea they've got a warehouse in draper. How'd you find that out?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Their headquarters is there... If you stop by you dont have to pay shipping. Turns out that my shortcut link went bad. I need to check them daily....


----------

